# Substrate depth



## james.w (Sep 1, 2010)

How deep should the substrate be for a hatchling all American. I'm going to be using cypress mulch and repti bark mix.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 1, 2010)

3-4 inches will probably keep your baby plenty happy with lots of digging around room before hibernation(it's coming up quick). You can add inches as your GU grows, 3-4 inches wouldn't be much fun for an adult.


----------



## james.w (Sep 1, 2010)

will 3-4" be enough for him to hibernate?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 2, 2010)

That should be plenty for him to hibernate(inside that is, where you're controlling temperatures). My substrate is about 4 inches on my 2010s and they don't dig to the bottom even, they just like to root around in it mostly. The only area mine really dig is under a big log I have in there, they've dug out a nice cavity about 2 inches deep where I'm sure they plan on hibernating.


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------

